# RCI PFD Values



## stevedmatt (Jun 22, 2009)

Does anyone know the current PFD values for SA resorts? I may buy into points and use a week or two for PFD, but I don't see SA on the points grid.


----------



## janej (Jun 22, 2009)

I just did PFD with one bedroom Dik red week and got 29k points.


----------



## edhues (Jun 23, 2009)

http://www.rci.com/GPN/CDA/Common/pdf/RCI_ExGridsUpdate1.pdf


----------



## stevedmatt (Jun 23, 2009)

edhues said:


> http://www.rci.com/GPN/CDA/Common/pdf/RCI_ExGridsUpdate1.pdf



Thanks, I missed the SA part.


----------

